# Please Help! No sound coming from rear speakers



## tweez (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi everyone,

New to the forum and didn't quite see anyone with the same issue so here goes:

I'm trying to install a Pioneer DVD Deck (Model: AVH-P3100) into a 1998 Volvo S70, which has its own factory amplifier.

The issue is that when all wires are plugged in, there is no sound coming from the rear speakers except for a constant "thumping" of the base. The front speakers are okay. When I take the wires for the front speakers and plug it into the rear output of the deck, there is sound and no "thumping". What's weird is that when I take the rear speaker wires and plug it into the front output there is also sound, but with a bit of the "thumping" still there. It seems to me that there is something wrong with the rear speaker wires or that something is wrong with the rear output of the deck.

If anyone followed along here and can provide any help, that would be TRULY and GREATLY APPRECIATED!

Thanks in advance to everyone for the help!!!


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi tweez 

Test the rear speakers independently using an outside source and see if none are blown. Check the integrity of the speakers using a DVOM and see if the impedance matches 8 ohms ( check specs). Do the same thing to the deck, test the output jacks by using different speakers and compare the results. 

post back your findings.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

> which has its own factory amplifier.


 The factory amp isn't getting any signal, you have not hooked up the leads and your gonna need a wire harness to be able to do this, suggest you take it to a car audion place let them do the work they will offer a warranty as well.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

in the dash isolate the rear speaker wires, take a 12v batter and touch the + and - going to the speakers to the + and - of the battery, if the speakers "pops" there is an amplifier, and the easiest fix is to run new speaker wire to the rear speakers. Otherwise, you will have to bypass the factory amplifier, or integrate it with the proper harness.


----------

